# [SOLVED] Odzyskanie sformatowanej partycji

## jodri

Przez przypadek sformatowalem nie te partycje co trzeba  :Sad: 

Uzyte polecenie : 

```
mke2fs -j /dev/sda3
```

 coz pomylilem 3 z 1, w wyniku czego sformatowalem partycje /home

```
 fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000001

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1            6375       13669    58597087+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *       13670       30339   133901775   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           30340       30401      498015    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5           30340       30401      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

Jak odzyskac te dane?

Znalazlem testdisk. Lecz nie wiem jak za jego pomoca dokonac tej operacji  :Sad: 

Prosibym o pomocLast edited by jodri on Mon Sep 07, 2009 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

Moze powiesz jaki system plikow tam miales? co to do c**** jest W95 Ext'd (LBA) ? Czym Ty zakladales te partycje?  :Neutral: 

----------

## jodri

System plikow EXt3 . Partycje zakladalem fdiskiem . Niestety  struktura partycji tez sie zmienila. Namieszalem cos z testiskiem. 

Jedyne co mi przychodzi do glowy to uruchomic z plytki live cd podmontowac partycje i recznie kopoiowac pliki z testdiska.

Moze jednak jest jakasas inna metoda.

----------

## Belliash

wiesz w ogole do czego sluzy testdisk?  :Neutral: 

----------

## jodri

tak:

 *Quote:*   

> estDisk can
> 
>     * Fix partition table, recover deleted partition
> 
>     * Recover FAT32 boot sector from its backup
> ...

 

OK, jezeli jest jakies inne dobre narzedzie do wykonania tej operacji to bylbym wdzieczny za jego wskazanie.

----------

## Belliash

tak fajnie... tylko ze go sie uzywa z reguly wylacznie w 2 sytuacjach:

1) jak zniknela partycja

2) jak przeformatowales np FAT na XFS...

jak sformatowales fat na fat dla przykladu to tym narzedziem mozesz tylko wiecej nabruzdzic...

jakby to byl fat albo ntfs to bym Ci powiedzial co zrobic... ext jeszcze nie reanimowalem  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Moze powiesz jaki system plikow tam miales? co to do c**** jest W95 Ext'd (LBA) ? Czym Ty zakladales te partycje? 

 

Przecież to tylko partycja rozszerzona.

----------

## Belliash

 *sherszen wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Moze powiesz jaki system plikow tam miales? co to do c**** jest W95 Ext'd (LBA) ? Czym Ty zakladales te partycje?  
> 
> Przecież to tylko partycja rozszerzona.

 

faktycznie  :Embarassed: 

To ja nie wiem czemu autor chcial ja formatowac i jakie dane chce z niej odzyskac jak na niej jest tylko swap?  :Rolling Eyes: 

czegos tu nie rozumiem ..........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sherszen

No jeżeli nałożenie systemu plików zostało wykonane na partycji rozszerzonej, to wszelkie obszary logiczne zostały zatarte. Myślę, że można użyć testdiska (photorec)  dla całej tablicy /dev/sda i odzyskanie tego co potrzeba. Dane pewnie są nienaruszone, aczkolwiek nie wiadomo co się tam kryje.

----------

## Belliash

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> No jeżeli nałożenie systemu plików zostało wykonane na partycji rozszerzonej, to wszelkie obszary logiczne zostały zatarte. Myślę, że można użyć testdiska (photorec)  dla całej tablicy /dev/sda i odzyskanie tego co potrzeba. Dane pewnie są nienaruszone, aczkolwiek nie wiadomo co się tam kryje.

 

ale logiczny masz swap przeciez  :Neutral: 

P.S. po co rozszerzona dla 1 logicznej? kolejny bezsens... odnosze wrazenie ze autor sobie z nas jaja zrobil   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Exil

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> P.S. po co rozszerzona dla 1 logicznej? kolejny bezsens... odnosze wrazenie ze autor sobie z nas jaja zrobil  

 

Dla następnych partycji? (np nie zostało przydzielone całe miejsce od razu.)

----------

## Belliash

 *Exil wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   ...
> 
> P.S. po co rozszerzona dla 1 logicznej? kolejny bezsens... odnosze wrazenie ze autor sobie z nas jaja zrobil   
> 
> Dla następnych partycji? (np nie zostało przydzielone całe miejsce od razu.)

 

jak nie zostalo? poczatek i koniec masz taki sam w sda3 i sda5...

poza tym ile mozna miec partycji podstawowych? ja cfdiskiem zalozylem kiedys 5... a to tylko dos i chyba windows ma z tym problemy ze musi byc max 2 podst i potem logiczne...fata czy ntfsa tam tez nie widzie...

to sa kurna jakies jaja... EOT bo zaraz ktos mi zarzuci ze posty nabijam  :Laughing: 

----------

## sherszen

Ale 5 nie masz prawa zmieścić na zwykłej tablicy DOS. Tam są tylko 64 bajty, a na opis partycji podstawowej potrzeba 16 bajtów. Może miałeś GPT zamiast zwykłego MBR?  :Razz:  Tam można utworzyć 128 podstawowych.

Tak patrze na ten pierwszy post i jeśli została sformatowana ta rozszerzona, to zniszczeniu uległ tylko i wyłącznie swap. No chyba, że swap to właśnie ten /home ze zmienionym id file systemu.

Hmm... man mówi, że cfdisk nie obsługuje GPT.  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

mialem nie pisac ale sie pokusze...

mialem

sda1 - NTFS z XP

sda2 - BOOT

sda3 - /

sda4 - /home

sda5 - swap

pozniej zrezygnowalem z wydzielonego /home i mialem tylko 4 partycje...

Co do 1 posta...

Nawet jezeli swap byl kiedys /home .... to po co on na rozszerzonej? sda3 - rozszerzona i sda5 - swap zaczynaja sie i koncza w tym samym miejscu...

mowie Wam ze to jakas podpucha  :Razz: 

----------

## jodri

To nie sa zadne jaja Beliash. Po prostu przy robieniu porzadkow   zdarzyl sie wypadek.

Na szczescie z pomoca testdiska oraz  fsarchivera udalo sie odzyskac dane. 

Wiem, ze mam balagan w ukladzie partycji dlatego zabralem sie za jego poprawe.   Mimo wszystko dziekuje za wsparcie i ciesze sie, iz operacja sie udala  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *jodri wrote:*   

> To nie sa zadne jaja Beliash. Po prostu przy robieniu porzadkow   zdarzyl sie wypadek.
> 
> Na szczescie z pomoca testdiska oraz  fsarchivera udalo sie odzyskac dane. 
> 
> Wiem, ze mam balagan w ukladzie partycji dlatego zabralem sie za jego poprawe.   Mimo wszystko dziekuje za wsparcie i ciesze sie, iz operacja sie udala 

 

que  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wirus

 *jodri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wiem, ze mam balagan w ukladzie partycji dlatego zabralem sie za jego poprawe. 

 

A co teraz pokazuje fdisk -l ?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *jodri wrote:*   

> To nie sa zadne jaja Beliash. Po prostu przy robieniu porzadkow   zdarzyl sie wypadek.
> 
> Na szczescie z pomoca testdiska oraz  fsarchivera udalo sie odzyskac dane. 
> 
> Wiem, ze mam balagan w ukladzie partycji dlatego zabralem sie za jego poprawe.   Mimo wszystko dziekuje za wsparcie i ciesze sie, iz operacja sie udala 

 

Mozesz opisac _dokladnie_ co zrobiles? Raz pracowalem z jakims dyskiem gdzie byl fat32 a znajomek zrobil mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/XXXX i bylo pusto, zrobilem testdiskiem quicksearch, znalazlo FAT'a, wybralem go i dalem write, po tym wszystkim niby cos bylo na dysku, ale w nazwach plikow dziwne znaczki, krzaczki, binarne symboli az tak, ze po ls musialem resetowac terminal bo byla tragedia, fsck.vfat nie pomagal i zostalem z reka w nocniku.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *jodri wrote:*   To nie sa zadne jaja Beliash. Po prostu przy robieniu porzadkow   zdarzyl sie wypadek.
> 
> Na szczescie z pomoca testdiska oraz  fsarchivera udalo sie odzyskac dane. 
> 
> Wiem, ze mam balagan w ukladzie partycji dlatego zabralem sie za jego poprawe.   Mimo wszystko dziekuje za wsparcie i ciesze sie, iz operacja sie udala  
> ...

 

true... getDataBack for FAT by sobie z tym poradzil, ale wymaga windowsa  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Windows to nie problem, virtualbox czy inny VM i 2nd hdd na urzadzenie blokowe, ale teraz, za pozno troche. Testdisk ma zawsze takie jazdy?

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Windows to nie problem, virtualbox czy inny VM i 2nd hdd na urzadzenie blokowe, ale teraz, za pozno troche. Testdisk ma zawsze takie jazdy?

 

doswiadczenie mam z nim takie ze jak zniknely mi partycje to je sobie nim przywrocilem a potem uzylem getDataBack for NTFS by odzyskac dane... niestety jakies 20% danych okazalo sie uszkodzone... ale to bylo daaaaaaaaaaaawno .... za czasow jak u mnie w kompie siedzial dysk Fujitsu 20GB i kosztowal sporo wiecej niz dzis 1TB  :Wink: 

----------

## jodri

Wpierw uzylem opcji: Analyse i zapisalem wynik. To byl blad, partycje sie poprzestawialy  :Sad:  Nastepnie z poziomu testiska znow : Analyse i przy glebszym poszukiwaniu program znalazl moja zgubiona partycje. Pozniej juz standard,podmontowanie innego dysku i kopiowanie. Udalo mi sie odzyskac wiekszosc potrzebnych rzeczy. Niestety nie moglem odzyskac pliku .vdi od Virtualboxa. Zgubionej partycji narazie nie kasuje, moze uda mi sie odzyskac ten obraz .vdi. 

SlashBeast: moze przyczyna bylo, iz odzyskiwales dane z fat32, u mnie to ext3.

----------

